# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Intrastat 2010

## paolo67

Buongiorno a tutti. Nel modello intra-2, a partire dal 1.1.2010, andranno indicati anche gli acquisti di servizi intracomunitari? Grazie.

----------


## Delfino80

> Buongiorno a tutti. Nel modello intra-2, a partire dal 1.1.2010, andranno indicati anche gli acquisti di servizi intracomunitari? Grazie.

   
S&#236;; da quest'anno si dovranno inserire anche le prestazioni di servizi, e i limiti sono diminuiti  :Smile:

----------


## paolo67

> Sì; da quest'anno si dovranno inserire anche le prestazioni di servizi, e i limiti sono diminuiti

  Grazie Alessandra, ed immagino che i nuovi limiti siano da calcolare sugli acquisti di beni e servizi (anche se qesti ultimi non entravano nell'intra) effettuati nel 2009.

----------


## Delfino80

ed immagino che i nuovi limiti siano da calcolare sugli acquisti di beni e servizi (anche se qesti ultimi non entravano nell'intra) effettuati nel 2009.[/QUOTE]
No, tutto quello che riguarda il 2009 rimane invariato...le prestazioni di servizi e i nuovi limiti di importo riguardano le operazioni a partire dal 01/01/2010... 
Il modello intra che andrai a compilare e inviare il 31/01/2010 fa riferimento al 2009 annuale!
Le novità riguardano l'invio del 20/02/2010 (che va fatto obbligatoriamente telematicamente)...... di cui ancora non ho capito nulla.... e...le dogane non rispondono   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Leggevo poco fa che il primo invio telematico obbligatorio e' quello di aprile relativo a marzo per i mensili ed al primo trimestre per i trimestrali. Per gennaio e febbraio, restano ferme le scadenze del 19 del mese successivo, ma si ha ancora la facolta' di scelta fra l'edi ed il floppy o chiavetta che sia - no cartaceo.
Classico delle dogane comunque, incapaci di fornire informazioni e programmi, e sempre pronti a proroghe e modifiche... Qualche mese fa mi sono scontrata con il problema della telematizzazione delle accise ed e' stato un calvario reperire le risposte e capirmi fra tutte quelle modifiche.... In bocca al lupo !

----------


## paolo67

Grazie Ele...ne vedremo delle belle...

----------


## Delfino80

In bocca al lupoooooo[/QUOTE]  
crepi  :Smile:

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti.. sto iniziando a interessarvi ora, visto la scadenza dei modelli intracee...
Da quello che ho capito, correggetemi se sbaglio, i modelli che andrò a compilare per il 31/01/2010 relativo all'anno 2009 rimarrà invariato. Quindi cartaceo andra bene comunque giusto?
Le operazioni effettuate verso la Repubblica di San Marino (acquisti) vanno inseriti nel modulo? Oppure non essendo un paese cee non va inserito? Come ci si comporta?

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Ciao nuvola, confermo che per il 2009 resta tutto invariato, modello cartaceo compreso. Se non ricordo male gli acquisti da san marino sono assimilati alle importazioni e non mi sembra rientrino nell'intra... Non sono proprio sicura, e' da tanto che non mi capita un'operazione con san marino. Mi documento un po' e al prossimo collegamento ti confermo.... :Smile:

----------


## ELEONORASCM

HO APPENA LETTO UNA RISPOSTA IN QUESTO FORUM DI FraVal DEL 23/01/2010 CHE MI CONFERMA QUANTO DETTO.....
CIAO

----------


## nuvola

Grazie mille  :Wink:  ..... 
Ok, quindi 2009 invariato.. ma per il 2010 io non trovo niente di specifico, tipo quando ci saranno le scadenze, i cambio di soglie.. ecc... e poi bisogna necessariamente registrarsi al sito delle dogane giusto?

----------


## Delfino80

> Grazie mille  ..... 
> Ok, quindi 2009 invariato.. ma per il 2010 io non trovo niente di specifico, tipo quando ci saranno le scadenze, i cambio di soglie.. ecc... e poi bisogna necessariamente registrarsi al sito delle dogane giusto?

   
Si, bisogna registrarsi e andare alle dogane con un codice che viene stampato al momento della registrazione......
...... nn c'&#232; ancora nulla di "ufficiale" per le scadenze e le soglie....le norme devono essere ancora pubblicate!
.... sempre all'ultimo momento !

----------


## forstmeier

Non manca proprio niente, a parte la nuova norma che è comunque già spiegata in parte. Leggere i convegni con molte anticipazioni. 
E' qui: Intrastat 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem

----------


## nuvola

Ok, ma secondo voi le operazioni di san marino in acquisto vanno inserite?

----------


## forstmeier

P.f., vai nella Ricerca del Forum e trovi TUTTO su San Marino 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund 
.

----------


## lifestyle

cercavo pure io le nuove soglie x essere considerati mensili o trimestrali ma non c'è proprio ancora niente  :Confused:

----------


## forstmeier

p.f. leggi questi post, sequi il link e trovi la risposta precisa alla domanda.  
Leggere i comunicati dell' Agenzia delle Dogane che non si presentano da soli. 
.

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
un quesito operativo: una srl deve compilare l'intra annuale per il 2009, volevo sapere se la firma del modello inviato per l'ultima volta via cartacea deve essere firmato dall'amministratore con il timbro della societ&#224; o basta la sola firma?
Lo so &#232; una domanda stupida ma &#232; una curiosit&#224; 
Grazie!

----------


## forstmeier

Mi chiedo che cosa hanno fatto negli anni precedenti ? 
Comunque: TIMBRO e FIRMA oppure Stampato > il nome della ditta x esteso + la Firma del Titolare / Rappresentante legale.
Vale x tutte le pagine Sezioni + Frontespizio. Non farsi ingannare comunque da qualche dogana che accetta anche uno scarabocchio.  
Perchè questa curiosità ? Per caso ha fatto una scomessa ?

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Mi chiedo che cosa hanno fatto negli anni precedenti ? 
> Comunque: TIMBRO e FIRMA oppure Stampato > il nome della ditta x esteso + la Firma del Titolare / Rappresentante legale.
> Vale x tutte le pagine Sezioni + Frontespizio. Non farsi ingannare comunque da qualche dogana che accetta anche uno scarabocchio.  
> Perchè questa curiosità ? Per caso ha fatto una scomessa ?

  Grazie forstmeier per la celere risposta,
comunque: negli anni precedenti l'hanno sempre inviato (racc. A/R) con la sola firma dell'amministratore/rappresentante legale senza che ci siano stati problemi. A me quest'anno è sorto il dubbio, il quale è anche una curiosità perchè ritengo che questo sia (secondo il mio modesto parere) uno dei tanti adempimenti inutili (almeno quando si rientra in cifre irrisorie) a cui i contribuenti sono tenuti dato che i controlli sono piuttosto inesistenti.

----------


## alexc

> cercavo pure io le nuove soglie x essere considerati mensili o trimestrali ma non c'è proprio ancora niente

  la regola è che sono tutti mensili, i trimestrali dovranno essere esplicitamente autorizzati. 
comunque la nuova soglia dovrebbe essere di 50000 euro negli ultimi 4 trimestri!

----------


## forstmeier

Il controllo è 'FERREO' ! Se uno dei due soggetti dichiara Intrastat e l'altro no il controllo incrociato lo rivela immediatamente. Questi controlli vengono eseguiti tra tutti i paesi della cee verso il mese 03/05 di ogni anno ! 
Se Lei dichiara la cessione p.e. di Vino, un certa quantità di 50,100,200 o 300 litri stia tranquillo che il controllo avviene molto prima x verificare l'Accise. Sono controlli già preventivamente inseriti nel sistema informatico. Il sistema riconosce l'esportatore abituale e quello, diciamo 'x caso'. 
Posso tranquillamente affermare che dichiarazioni inviate 'x posta' molte dogane li registravano anche con un anno di ritardo. Questo lavoro assicurava a molte dogane 'piccole' di rimanere 'aperte' e senza trasferimenti di personale.
Bisogna notare che in nessuno altro paese della Cee è la dogana che si occupa di Intrastat, ovviamente perchè l'Iva non centra per niente con la dogana ! 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund 
.

----------


## nuvola

> la regola è che sono tutti mensili, i trimestrali dovranno essere esplicitamente autorizzati. 
> comunque la nuova soglia dovrebbe essere di 50000 euro negli ultimi 4 trimestri!

  Scusa dove hai trovato queste informazioni? C'è qualcosa di ufficiale da poter leggere per capire quelle che sono le modifiche precise di presentazioni e scadenze?

----------


## nuvola

Vorrei porvi anche un'altra domanda. Sto iniziando a vedere per la registrazione nel sito delle dogane, in previsione di scadenza mensile o cose del genere. 
(che poi per essere trimestrali, che autorizzazioni bisogna avere e come?Le annuali spariscono??) 
Essendo noi studio di consulenza, volevo capire se conveniva registrarmi con p.iva dello studio o fare una registrazione per ogni società che abitualmente ha intracee. 
Sicome non so come funziona poi una volta registrati, si possono gestire i modelli intrastat di altre società? 
come mi devo comportare? Devo compilare fornitore di servizi?

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Se sei una societa devi registrarti come fornitore di servizi ed abilitare una persona fisica (e' obbligatorio) alla firma come delegato. Se sei ditta individuale registrati come richiedente e poi barra la casella del delegato. In questa maniera a te basta inviare anche per posta  :EEK!:  (almeno cosi' mi hanno detto alla dogana di padova) una dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio dove dichiari di aver ricevuto delega. Potrai cosi' inserire i dati dei tuoi clienti e firmarli tu in qualita' di delegato. In dogana mi hanno detto che sul loro sito ci sono dei corsi on line che spiegano tutto ma non li ho ancora visionati  :Embarrassment:  . Ti allego per comodita' l'autocertificazione  :Smile:  .
Buon lavoro

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Per quanto rigiarda la periodicita' dell'autorizzazione trimestrale  mi e' nuova.... Sono sicura che per il 2010 non esistono piu' gli annuali...
Ciao

----------


## nuvola

Ok... per san marino... ok per intra 2009 ... 
Ma per intra 2010...ancora non c'è niente di chiaro purtroppo  :Frown:  ... 
allora noi siamo un s.r.l., quindi mi posso registrare come Fornitore di servizi (in questo modo ho la possibilità di comunicare gli intrastat delle altre società?? 
Quindi, inserisco la nostra partita iva, l'ufficio doganale e faccio procedi, poi mi chiede i dati del fornitore (che siamo noi) telefono ecc... e poi mi dice postazioni di collegamento, sarebbe? Dove devo inserire il nome del rappresentante persona fisica?

----------


## ELEONORASCM

POSTAZIONI DI COLLEGAMENTO VA INDICATO SE LAVORI Da pi&#249; postazioni, solitamente non metto niente, dovrebbe chiederti di indicare un sottoscrittore che sei tu, se non lo mette e hai gi&#224; confermato l'iscrizione devi andare a ritirare l'autorizzazione fare il primo accesso ottenere tutte le credenziali e poi modificare inserendo il sottoscrittore.
se non hai ancora confermato e non ti chiede di inserire il sottoscrittore, annulla tutto e riparti come richiedente....

----------


## ELEONORASCM

purtroppo &#232; poco chiaro l'iter di iscrizione per le societ&#224; e spesso alla dogana mi hanno dato risposte che poi si sono rivelate sbagliate. l'importante &#232; che ci sia un sottoscrittore, altrimenti solo come fornitore di servizi, senza sottoscrittore, devi richiedere l'autorizzazione per ogni cliente.

----------


## nuvola

Io il posto del sottiscrittore non lo trovo... ma quando arrivo nella pagina che dice "inizio scheda" "chiudi e stampa scheda" che faccio? 
Infatti nel riepilogo prima di inviare, mi dice numero sottoscrittori 0 ..... ma se non me lo chiede dove li metto  :Mad:  .. o saro io che non vedo dove vanno scritti! :EEK!:

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Perdonami, ho appena rifatto una finta iscrizione, ce la fai a non confermare?

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Se riesci ad annullare e rifare la registrazione come richiedente ti rispari un ulteriore giro in dogana
perdono..perdono...perdono...

----------


## Mbakumba

> Ciao a tutti.. sto iniziando a interessarvi ora, visto la scadenza dei modelli intracee...
> Da quello che ho capito, correggetemi se sbaglio, i modelli che andrò a compilare per il 31/01/2010 relativo all'anno 2009 rimarrà invariato. Quindi cartaceo andra bene comunque giusto?
> Le operazioni effettuate verso la Repubblica di San Marino (acquisti) vanno inseriti nel modulo? Oppure non essendo un paese cee non va inserito? Come ci si comporta?

  Le cessioni di beni da operatori di S. Marino a soggetti italiani dotati di P. Iva possono essere assoggettate ad Iva di San Marino, che può essere detratta dall'operatore italiano. Nel caso di cessioni senza applicazione dell'iva di S. Marino, l'operatore italiano deve autofatturarsi ai sensi dell'art. 17, co. 3, dpr 633/72, e deve comunicare all'Ufficio Iva competente gli estremi della registrazione dell'autofattura sul registro degli acquisti e vendite.
Le cessioni da S. Marino nei confronti di soggetti italiani privi di p. iva sono generalmente imponibili a S. Marino. Vedi D. M. 24/12/1993 per gli adempimenti relativi alle operazioni che si considerano effettuate in Italia. 
In altre parole non devi includere gli acquisti da San Marino.

----------


## nuvola

grazie...  :Embarrassment:  .... 
Eleonorascm.. non ti seguo piu  :Frown:  .... mi sono persa  :Frown:

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, ho di nuovo bisogno di voi.. oltre che per quanto scritto sopra vorrei capire anche un'altra cosa... 
Ci siamo accorti ora, per fatture ricevute ieri, che con le fatture del mese di dicembre di grandi importi una societ&#224; esce dal limite annuale per il 2009...... cosa devo fare ora? Comunico comunque ormai l'annuale? 
Altra cosa, dove trovo i cambi ufficiali sterlina euro giornaliero?

----------


## forstmeier

> Scusate, ho di nuovo bisogno di voi.. oltre che per quanto scritto sopra vorrei capire anche un'altra cosa... 
> Ci siamo accorti ora, per fatture ricevute ieri, che con le fatture del mese di dicembre di grandi importi una società esce dal limite annuale per il 2009...... cosa devo fare ora? Comunico comunque ormai l'annuale? 
> Altra cosa, dove trovo i cambi ufficiali sterlina euro giornaliero?

  Semplice, dichiari l'anno 2009. Consiglio di rileggere l'applicazione delle Soglie. 
Uno studio professionale conosce i cambi ! 
-----------------------------------------
Chi accetta una delega conosce la materia.

----------


## nuvola

Che vuol dire uno studio professionale conosce i cambi? Non c'è un sito ufficiale dove posso vedere il cambio a quella data? 
Si certo che dichiaro il 2009... ma è regolare o avrei dovuto fare qualcos'altro? Conosco le soglie del 2009 fino a 180.000 se non erro... ma essendo appunto di dicembre è una un problema che mi sono posta ora che ho ricevuto le fatture!

----------


## forstmeier

> Che vuol dire uno studio professionale conosce i cambi? Non c'è un sito ufficiale dove posso vedere il cambio a quella data? 
> Si certo che dichiaro il 2009... ma è regolare o avrei dovuto fare qualcos'altro? Conosco le soglie del 2009 fino a 180.000 se non erro... ma essendo appunto di dicembre è una un problema che mi sono posta ora che ho ricevuto le fatture!

  Visto e considerato che dichiara l'anno 2009 e le fatture che incrementano l'ammontare fiscale oltre la soglia sono del 12/09 è evidente che non può fare altro che dichiarare il 2009 come ANNUALE in quanto, conoscendo le soglie, se la soglia fosse stata superata p.e. nel mese 06/09 la dichiarazione 'Mensile' sarebbe già obbligatoria da qualche mese. Il cambio periodicità scatta anche durante l'anno; per il 2010 poi anche con effetto immediato senza considerazione del periodo trimestrale. 
Il cambio:
Se ho bisogno di un cambio, qualsiasi esso sia, digito semplicemente:
'Cambi e Valute' + una specifica se serve. La ricerca mi propone un mare di informazioni. Penso che legge il 24 ore finanziario. Può tranquillamente rilevare tutti i cambi. 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund

----------


## nuvola

Si ho trovato diversi siti, e che ogni sito mi da un importo differente...a me serve il cambio esatto al 16/12/2009 .... per quello...

----------


## lifestyle

prendilo da qui Banca d'Italia

----------


## nuvola

Aiuto  :EEK!:  ... ho ricontrollato bene gli acquisti e il limite è stato superato a novembre e non a dicembre ..... 
cosa devo fare ora????? Presentare l'annuale comunque? Dividere i periodi anche se in ritardo..vi prego aiuto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## forstmeier

Leggi bene il commento precedente che fa riferimento alle soglie ed il *TRIMESTRE*. Le soglie non indicano solamente dei numeri ma includono anche il termine x l'inizio della nuova periodicità. Se non vado errato il mese di novembre fa parte dell'ultimo trimestre del 2009. Nel 2009 non esistono altri e quindi dichiara in dicembre 2009 x un annuale.  *E' importante però leggere* insieme alle soglie le *condizioni* per l'applicazione della nuova periodicità qualsiasi essa sia. E' fondamentale ! 
Per il 2010 il cambio periodicià sarà 'immediato' ! 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
.

----------


## nuvola

Scusa, ma in quale commento precedente?Il discorso è che con il limite supero anche la soglia del trimestrale...!

----------


## forstmeier

> Scusa, ma in quale commento precedente?Il discorso è che con il limite supero anche la soglia del trimestrale...!

  Il riferimento al Trimestre è la condizione che determina (2009) l'inizio del cambio di una periodicità che inizia un mese dopo il Trimestre corrente senza considerare l'ultimo trimestre in quanto un cambio di periodicità cambia la periodicità x l'anno nuovo.

----------


## nuvola

Ah ok, non avevo capito! Quindi sono apposto in ogni caso! 
Scusate ma le fatture intracee registrate nel 2009 ma relative al 2008, le devo mettere nei totali delle fatture?

----------


## forstmeier

> Ah ok, non avevo capito! Quindi sono apposto in ogni caso! 
> Scusate ma le fatture intracee registrate nel 2009 ma relative al 2008, le devo mettere nei totali delle fatture?

  Nei totali di che cosa ?

----------


## nuvola

Nei totali delle righe degli acquisti... perche comunque nel 2008 non sono state inserite inquanto ancora non le avevamo... se non le metto neanche nel 2009 non risultano, che dici?

----------


## forstmeier

> Nei totali delle righe degli acquisti... perche comunque nel 2008 non sono state inserite inquanto ancora non le avevamo... se non le metto neanche nel 2009 non risultano, che dici?

  Nel 2009 doveva semplicemente dichiarare con *l'anno 2008* e presentare in dogana e prima con f24 pagare la sanzione. insieme alla ricevuta presentare poi in dogana. Non posso consigliare altre soluzioni che quella corretta. Il committente ha dichiarato intrastat nel 2008 e quindi è possibile un controllo da parte della dogana. Non vedo la documentazione ecc.... e non conosco altri particolari di questa azienda, valori fiscali, tipologia e quindi non posso trovare altre soluzioni, qualche volta anche possibili. A parte il fatto che situazioni delicate non si possono chiarire con un avanti e dietro di scritture. 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
.
---------------------------------------------
Il mandante è il miglior avvocato dell'avvocato !

----------


## nuvola

Io nel 2009 ho fatto lìintrastat del 2008 ... il fatto è che un paio di mesi fa sono riapparse queste fatture del 2008.... e quello che mi chiedevo se era meglio metterlo comunque in questo o no...  :Embarrassment:  
I servizi comunque continuano a non andare nell'intrastat 2009 giusto?

----------


## VERTENEGLIO

Oggi 20.55.45 - permalinkVERTENEGLIO 
Una ditta che ha sempre presentato il modello intrastat per le cessioni con cadenza annuale a dicembre 2009 ha superato la soglia prevista dei 40.000 euro.
Cosa devo presentare a gennaio 20010, faccio il solito intrastat anuale?
A partire dal 2010 la ditta diventa trimestrale?

----------


## nuvola

E lo stesso caso descritto sopra... la spiegazione vale comunque anche per il tuo caso!!! 
Nel 2010 i termini sono cambiati.....!!!

----------


## epiworld

Salve a tutti! 
Ho un quesito relativo ai servizi nella dichiarazione intrastat.
Non ho ancora capito, se il trasporto di merce sia da considerare servizio oppure si può continuare a spalmare proporzionalmente il suo valore su quello della merce.
In particolare vorrei sapere se sono da considerare servizi i casi che seguono: 
1 - Acquisto di merce da paese cee nel quale il fornitore addebita un costo di trasporto; 
2 - Un fornitore cee di merce mi addebita con fattura separata il costo di trasporto per una fornitura di merce; 
3 - Addebiti per trasporto per vendita di merce a cliente cee. 
Grazie!

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve a tutti! 
> Ho un quesito relativo ai servizi nella dichiarazione intrastat.
> Non ho ancora capito, se il trasporto di merce sia da considerare servizio oppure si può continuare a spalmare proporzionalmente il suo valore su quello della merce.
> In particolare vorrei sapere se sono da considerare servizi i casi che seguono: 
> 1 - Acquisto di merce da paese cee nel quale il fornitore addebita un costo di trasporto; 
> 2 - Un fornitore cee di merce mi addebita con fattura separata il costo di trasporto per una fornitura di merce; 
> 3 - Addebiti per trasporto per vendita di merce a cliente cee. 
> Grazie!

  Molti post, anche recenti, si trovano nel Forum. (trova con 'CERCA') 
Comunque, il trasporto SEMPRE fa parte del valore imponibile/fiscale a condizione che sia addebitato da parte del committente che fattura il bene. 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
.

----------


## Nova1978

Ho appena scaricato dal sito dell'Agenzia delle dogane le istruzioni per la compilazione del nuovo modello. Più volte viene citato il decreto del Ministero dell'Economia e delle Finanze del 22 febbraio 2010, articolo 6 comma 4 e 5. Purtroppo su internet ho trovato tale decreto fino all'articolo 5. Qualcuno sa indicarmi dove trovare il testo integrale del decreto? 
Grazie

----------


## LB1967

> Ho appena scaricato dal sito dell'Agenzia delle dogane le istruzioni per la compilazione del nuovo modello. Più volte viene citato il decreto del Ministero dell'Economia e delle Finanze del 22 febbraio 2010, articolo 6 comma 4 e 5. Purtroppo su internet ho trovato tale decreto fino all'articolo 5. Qualcuno sa indicarmi dove trovare il testo integrale del decreto? 
> Grazie

  Sul sito del ministero dell'economia e delle finanze... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ecco i link: Dipartimento delle Finanze - Dipartimento delle Finanze - Home Page
e per il decreto: http://www.finanze.it/export/downloa...omunitarie.pdf

----------

